# Few Ford pics from National Day :)



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a nice run down to Donington Park at the weekend. Mine was inside in the Launch Pad  Some great cars there, we were very lucky with the weather!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Double lovely jubbly motors


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looking great:thumb:


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

How many Cibi Oscars in one picture :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Me too cracking day


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

couldnt make it this year was away in newquay, wiil make sure that dont happen again national day is quality:thumb:


----------



## Ade50RS (Jul 10, 2013)

Your car looked stunning yesterday in amongst all those other top cars.

Hope you do not mind me asking, but what is your wash regime when you arrive at a show to look that good? Do you 2BM, use ONR or a detailer (I guess it is all dependant on the road conditions on the way there?) I am looking to show my sierra, but am very nervous about touching the paint at any time other then during a full wash.

Thanks, Ade


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Ade  The front of the car was taped up for the road trip down to Donington and removed once inside. The weather helped and I avoided any crud patches on the country lanes lol Believe it or not the car has never been washed since the rebuild. I just wipe it down with Z-6 , Z-8. 

The car had a 2 stage machine polish before the show, prima amigo, and Vic`s concourse wax. I went over it at the show with Wet glaze 2.0 - IMO there is no better product on this colour!

Dan


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow looks a very nice car you got there fella.
looked a good show with pleanty of great cars on show.
can I ask what you taped the front of the car in please as I do some shows my self and woudent mind trying to protect the front from stone chips as much as I can thanks.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

Stunning really is.


----------

